# Sega CD Model 2 - FIXED! With pictures to show how so! =D



## Hoodcom

Okay, turned out the power adapter was not correct, polarity wise. That's fixed, and now I did some work, with my dad's help, on soldering, getting this thing going!

1.) I found that the new fuse block had plenty of room to fit with out worries.









2.) So today I got me a solder, 15-watt, and 60/40 Light-Duty Rosin-Core Solder, some 18 gauge, solid wire, and crimp-on quick disconnects (insulated).









3.) Got two wires soldered onto the old fuse connectors









4.) Then I zip tie them on an area and used some electrical tape to help make sure it stays safe.









5.) Then I placed the motherboard to the Sega CD back in, getting the wires placed how I want them to









6.) Tada! Fixed.









Additional notes, I had to have the Access LED wires resoldered as they broke off the motherboard on us, but that wasn't so bad at all.

So I plugged it up, and it works! I am happy, really really happy! And I do hope this helps those who might have problems with their Sega CD too, by seeing how this was done.


----------



## abhirao2001

You got it working again. Nice work!









Let me call you over. I think my mobile needs soldering.


----------



## RADEON

That's always a great feeling, especially with fixing an old classic that most people haven't even heard of, let alone be able to find one. I've got the version 1 and there were some awesome games made for that thing!


----------



## Hoodcom

Mhm! I plan to get some great games for it off ebay too. Oh, and news to add with it, I tried Sonic CD out on it, perfect! Although I did notice, in Tidal Tempest, Act III, in the beginning of the boss battle, when Dr. Robotnik was gathering the air pockets, it was lagging for at that part... I don't know if this is normal or not, any ideas?







Other than that, it seems to run great.


----------



## RADEON

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hoodcom*


Mhm! I plan to get some great games for it off ebay too. Oh, and news to add with it, I tried Sonic CD out on it, perfect! Although I did notice, in Tidal Tempest, Act III, in the beginning of the boss battle, when Dr. Robotnik was gathering the air pockets, it was lagging for at that part... I don't know if this is normal or not, any ideas?







Other than that, it seems to run great.



Ooo..Sonic CD! That game is da BOMB!

The slowdown on that part is normal. I've played that game quite a bit over the years. It's I think the best sonic game ever made. If you didn't know, if you finish a normal act (ie not a boss act) with 50 or more rings, you can jump through the big ring that appears at the end. You'll go to a bonus stage that is rendered in mode 7 3D. It's really cool and shows just what the machine is capable of.

If you ever see Batman Returns for that thing, grab it! That's also an ubercool game.


----------



## Hoodcom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RADEON* 
Ooo..Sonic CD! That game is da BOMB!

The slowdown on that part is normal. I've played that game quite a bit over the years. It's I think the best sonic game ever made. If you didn't know, if you finish a normal act (ie not a boss act) with 50 or more rings, you can jump through the big ring that appears at the end. You'll go to a bonus stage that is rendered in mode 7 3D. It's really cool and shows just what the machine is capable of.

If you ever see Batman Returns for that thing, grab it! That's also an ubercool game.

I'll keep that in mind!









Well, Sega CD is still going! I had gotten Lunar: The Silver Star off ebay for it, and I have been playing it a lot. I have notice that sometimes it stops reading the disk, but all I had to do was open the lid for a bit, close it again and it works again. I know a power surge caused me to have to do that once, but other times were just it happening.. but hey, it's still going and I am still having fun...

I wanna get Lunar 2, but people charge a crazy amount of money for that and Lunar 1!!









I was lucky to get Lunar 1 for $20. Better than $50+ to $80+ on it that I've seen.


----------

